# Postnet



## jtgrey (24/9/14)

Hi guys 

I am just wondering why do we not use Postnet and give the post office the finger ?
Posnet also do speed service , and then they are privately owned , so no striking .
Most of us are close to one . I just think screw the Post office !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Our postnet is a crappy little shop in a dodgy part of town, I went there to get a parcel, the "cashier" handed it to me after I gave her my tracking number and I walked out without having to produce ID or even sign for the parcel.


----------



## jtgrey (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Our postnet is a crappy little shop in a dodgy part of town, I went there to get a parcel, the "cashier" handed it to me after I gave her my tracking number and I walked out without having to produce ID or even sign for the parcel.


True but at least you got it . If it was the post office you might still be waiting . I do not say that Postnet is the best but the post office is definitely not worth using any more . we need to find some better way in shipping our stuff . This week at Edenvale the strikers actually burned the undelivered post and packages . just imagine if the stuff you were waiting for were there


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/9/14)

jtgrey said:


> This week at Edenvale the strikers actually burned the undelivered post and packages . just imagine if the stuff you were waiting for were there


 
Pity there were no 18650 batteries in there. That would have shaken the bastards up & taught them not to go apeshit with stuff that doesn't belong to them. 
For the life of me I cannot understand this mentality to torch everything. Buses / trains run late due to shortages ? Yep, lets fix it by burning a few and reducing the numbers even more.

Maybe SAPO should just fix this mess by mailing all the striking members their pay cheques. That way they'd have to sort through all the mail anyway to get their shizz.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Pity there were no 18650 batteries in there. That would have shaken the bastards up & taught them not to go apeshit with stuff that doesn't belong to them.
> For the life of me I cannot understand this mentality to torch everything. Buses / trains run late due to shortages ? Yep, lets fix it by burning a few and reducing the numbers even more.
> 
> Maybe SAPO should just fix this mess by mailing all the striking members their pay cheques. That way they'd have to sort through all the mail anyway to get their shizz.


 
They don't deserve paychecks, but it would've been fun to see their faces if they were told that their paychecks were in the mail they just burned....hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (4/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Pity there were no 18650 batteries in there. That would have shaken the bastards up & taught them not to go apeshit with stuff that doesn't belong to them.
> For the life of me I cannot understand this mentality to torch everything. Buses / trains run late due to shortages ? Yep, lets fix it by burning a few and reducing the numbers even more.
> 
> Maybe SAPO should just fix this mess by mailing all the striking members their pay cheques. That way they'd have to sort through all the mail anyway to get their shizz.


That is pure genius lmao, it actually might just work 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

Just to ad on, I have used Postnet before ,was a little sceptical at 1st, but i had a very good experience.. they even send you an sms to say your parcel has arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/14)

I won't give postnet business anymore,they have been pretty useless and expensive when I've used them.The last time was when a mate of mine sent a small parcel from Paarl to me in Knysna on overnight service,it was R395.00.They didn't know where the parcel was 24hours later,then after 48 hours they called me and told me to pick it up from the shop,it was addressed to my house! Its Aramex from now on for me.


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> I won't give postnet business anymore,they have been pretty useless and expensive when I've used them.The last time was when a mate of mine sent a small parcel from Paarl to me in Knysna on overnight service,it was R395.00.They didn't know where the parcel was 24hours later,then after 48 hours they called me and told me to pick it up from the shop,it was addressed to my house! Its Aramex from now on for me.


What can we say ...Aramex screw ed me over last week Friday and then again yesterday ! I think all of the have their ups and downs ..except the post office , they work like the lottery

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dannler (4/11/14)

i have been using postnet for 3 years now(paintball related), never ever had a hickup, 99 bucks for 0-5kg counter to counter, 2-3 day maximum 4 day delivery, they even transport it via weekends, the more expensive costs that was mentioned was most properly for 1-2 day and counter to door delivery, from capetown to witbank mpumalanga delivery time averaged between 3-4 days,when it arrives you get a phonecall/sms stating its ready to get picked up, i would recommend postnet counter to counter to anyone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

